# Overthinking?



## Forward (Jan 30, 2011)

Okay, so it seems it's been one thing after another. We had a projected launch date of March 18th and now I feel like changing everything? I'm going to break down where we are so far and would like to know if I'm missing something, making decent decisions or just plain driving myself nuts overthinking the whole process. We have a unique situation first of all....2 designers, which means 2 opinions on what works. Our lines are together but don't exactly go together. I have a logo in place for branding that will be on all my shirts (which will be eyes) we share a company logo. We have 3 designs each and we're planning on Alsytle shirts to print on. Neck labels, hangtags etc are all decided on and ready to be ordered. Now when we're right here, I'm questioning the blanks, the printer, the designs, ink color...everything. Any advice is welcomed!!


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

If you look at the soap powder on the supermarket shelves there are lots, but most are produced by two companies. So you can address different markets, from different domains etc. and still have the shirts produced in the same shop.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

You've been fascinated by skydiving all your life. You've read about it, talked to people who do it, seen videos. You imagine yourself doing it and how it might feel. You get a rush just thinking about. 

So...

You research reputable instructors. You save some money, take some classes, do some simulations, actually go up in a plane to get a feel. Then you complete the course successfully except for the final step...actually going up and coming back down by jumping. The plane has reached altitude, the door is open, people ahead of you all jump. It's your turn. The wind is blowing against your face, you see the others' chutes open. You've seen tons of people do it repeatedly you know there's risk, your _illogical_ heart says "JUMP", your _logical_ brain says "YOU GONNA DIE, FOOL! YOU AIN'T NO BIRD! GRAVITY IS NOT YOUR FRIEND!"

Don't listen to your brain. Jump already!

With shirts if your chute doesn't open you can start over again .


----------



## Forward (Jan 30, 2011)

TYGERON said:


> You've been fascinated by skydiving all your life. You've read about it, talked to people who do it, seen videos. You imagine yourself doing it and how it might feel. You get a rush just thinking about.
> 
> So...
> 
> ...


 
That was the best advice I think I've ever gotten since I've started doing this...THANK YOU


----------



## LaFlamaBlanca (Mar 27, 2011)

All I can say is that I feel your pain. I am in a similar situation as yours except my business partner and I have been going at it since 2009 awaiting launch date after the next. Best advice as said earlier is to not over think everything. If you wait for the perfect moment with the perfect designs etc, you will never end up releasing. The best way to fail, is to fail genuinely so that you learn from your mistakes and grow from it. Believe me, its completely natural to want to give up and not do it anymore because you feel like your never going to get your head above water. Just do what you love and put the work in. LIFE IS GOOD, just look around. Unfortunately, the mind games divide those who ultimately get their ideas out there and those who do not.
Keep at it.
As for your situation with the fellow designer...
It seems as though you two should either choose to exist as one or go in different directions. It is not to say that you cant operate out of the same location or still design together, but for the health of your "brand" it has to be decided. Ofcourse there will be differences of opinions as I know all to well, but its about compromises. I personally couldn't see myself getting through this whole process without my business partner. It is a long wait sometimes, just don't hesitate.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

I had the same exact problem with pushing the release of my label back. I was scared to do it because I was thinking of all of the potential problems I could have. One day, (a week or so ago) I woke up and decided to take the plunge. It's been pretty great so far.

I was in a band a long time ago, and we would write songs. However, there would always be a little piece of each song that one person didn't care too much for. So after a while, we had like 5 unfinished songs, because of these minor details. We were spending all of our time trying to please everyone and we would eventually get rid of some of them. 

To make a long story short, we wasted a lot of time trying to make everything perfect. What we decided to do was finish songs and worry about the details later. That worked much better for us!


----------



## Forward (Jan 30, 2011)

I know I'm overthinking it. We did make the decision to split it into 2 different clothing companies. It's not that we couldn't see eye to eye it's just 2 completly different design styles. I feel I have a better grip on branding and instead of constantly arguing about it we decided to do our things seperatly but under the same business name (legally). I'm still scared to death and not quite ready to launch but I'm getting there slowly but surely. I've struggled for so long trying to tie in guys (my logo is very girly) to my line I may just launch womens and add the mens when I'm ready.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

It seems you are on the right path splitting it up into two lines. This way your target markets are defined and more approachable with each companies overall appearance. Will you be using the alstyle women's tee or male tees? Also what quality/price range are you retailing the product? I always tell clothing lines that it starts with the blank. So the higher the quality, the better the value the consumer gets.


----------

